# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour nha trang-đà lạt giá rẻ nhất 2012, tour hè 2012 giá rẻ, Call: 0909.778.227

## tancuong_abctravel

Tour nha trang-đà lạt, tour giá rẻ 2012, tour hè 2012 giá rẻ, tour hè giá cực rẻ, tour hè giá rẻ nhất

Cty Du Lịch Biển Á – ABC Travel

ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM
ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909 778 227 (Tư vấn 24/7)

Giá Tour: 1.650.000 VNĐ

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH

Thời gian: 4 Ngày 4 Đêm, phương tiện: Ô tô

NHA TRANG được mệnh danh là chiếc boong tàu đầy nắng, Thành phố biển Nha Trang luôn có sức quyến rũ và hấp dẫn đặc biệt đối với những du khách yêu thích biển. Đến Nha Trang để tận hưởng những ngày nắng thú vị bên bãi biển trong xanh luôn e ấp vỗ về bờ cát trắng. Nắng phương Đông trên mặt vịnh hiền hòa như những dải bạc lấp lánh, lấp lánh... Từng đàn chim yến đây đó kéo nhau về tổ tha thiết gọi bầy như đang hòa ca cùng tiếng sóng biển rì rào, bất tận… tạo nên những âm thanh sống động, tuyệt vời. Chúng tôi gọi đó là những âm thanh cuộc sống… Đến với Nha Trang du khách sẽ có dịp khám phá Vinpearl Land, Vịnh Nha Phu và càng thêm yêu những danh lam thắng cảnh của non nước hữu tình này.

ĐÀ LẠT  được mệnh danh là Thành phố ngàn thông, Thành phố hoa, Thành phố mù sương hay Thành phố Mùa xuân,… Cho dù với tên gọi nào, Đà Lạt vẫn luôn có sức quyến rũ đặc biệt đối với du khách khắp nơi bởi không khí trong lành, khung cảnh nên thơ và những truyền thuyết tình yêu lãng mạn. Đến với Đà Lạt - thành phố cao nguyên ở độ cao 1.500m so với mực nước biển, chắc hẳn du khách sẽ bị mê hoặc bởi những cảnh sắc thiên nhiên thơ mộng chỉ riêng có ở nơi này!

ĐÊM 01: TP. HCM – NHA TRANG

21h30: Xe và HDV ABC Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Nha Trang. Trên xe đoàn tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn, hát cho nhau nghe, thi hát karaoke, nghe thuyết minh về huyền thoại các vùng đất mà đoàn đi qua…Nghỉ đêm trên xe.

NGÀY 01: NHA TRANG – BIỂN ĐẢO 

06h00: Đến Nha Trang, nhận phòng, dùng điểm tâm sáng.
08h00: Xe đưa đoàn tới cảng Cầu Đá, lên tàu tham quan Vịnh Nha Trang (một trong 29 vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới). Tới Bãi Tranh đoàn tự do tắm biển, tham gia các trò chơi trên biển: môtô nước, ca nô, kéo dù Jetsky,bơi snock, lặn ngắm san hô…(tự túc).
11h00: Qua KDL Con Sẻ Tre dùng cơm trưa, nghỉ ngơi.
12h00: Đoàn lên tàu về lại đất liền.

14h30: Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan Hòn Chồng, ngắm nhìn dãy núi cô Tiên kiều diễm, nghe kể về truyền thuyết ông khổng lồ câu cá; tham quan tháp Bà Pônagar, KDL tắm bùn khoáng Tháp Bà (chi phí tắm bùn tự túc).
17h30: Quý khách dùng bữa cơm chiều bên người thân trong ánh hoàng hôn nơi phố biển.
18h30: Xe đưa quý khách ra cảng Phú Quý, lên cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới, qua KDL giải trí Vinpearl Land – Hòn Ngọc Việt (tự túc).
21h00: Xe đón đoàn về khách sạn.Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.

NGÀY 02: NHA TRANG – ĐÀ LẠT 

07h00: Dùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa quý khách tham quan Chùa Long Sơn, nhà thờ Núi Nha Trang; đi chợ Đầm mua sắm đặc sản.
11h30: Trả phòng, dùng cơm trưa.
12h30: Đoàn khởi hành đi Đà Lạt.
16h00: Đến Đà Lạt, nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.
18h00: Quý khách dùng cơm tối. Tối tự do dạo phố, ngắm cảnh Hồ Xuân Hương trong tiết trời se lạnh của thành phố cao nguyên. Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Lạt.

NGÀY 03: ĐÀ LẠT – THÔNG REO 

06h30: Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng, khởi hành tham quan KDL Đồi Mộng Mơ với trích đoạn “Vạn Lý Trường Thành”, tham quan Mộng Mơ Tửu, ngôi nhà Cổ 300 năm; khu tưởng niệm nhà thơ Hàn Mạc Tử và cố nhạc sĩ Trịnh Công Sơn; tham dự chương trình nhạc cồng chiêng Tây Nguên. Thưởng thúc đặc sản Đà Lạt; Mứt, dâu…(miễn phí). Xe đưa đoàn tới tham quan nhà thờ Dormaine de Marie. Tham quan Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm – Hồ Tuyền Lâm.
11h30: Dùng cơm trưa, nghỉ ngơi.
14h30: Khởi hành tham quan khởi hành tham quan, chinh phục đỉnh Langbiang, nghe truyền thuyết về chuyện tình của chàng Lang và nàng Biang.
17h30: Quý khách dùng cơm tối. Xe đưa đoàn vào xã Lát thưởng thức thịt rừng, tham gia chương trình lửa trại hoành tráng và ấn tượng cùng các nghệ sĩ dân tộc Lạch.
21h00: Về lại khách sạn. Nghỉ đêm tại Đà Lạt.

NGÀY 04: ĐÀ LẠT – TP. HCM 

06h30: Làm thủ tục trả phòng, dùng điểm tâm sáng, xe đưa đoàn đi chợ Đà Lạt, mua sắm đặc sản.  Khởi hành về Tp. HCM, trên đường ghé tham quan thác Prenn.
12h00: Dùng cơm trưa tại NH Tâm Châu (Bảo Lộc), thưởng thức trà, café miễn phí.
18h30: Về đến Tp. HCM, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu. ABC Travel chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại! Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 1.650.000đ/khách

Lưu ý: Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi miễn phí, từ 06 đến dưới 12 tuổi tính ½ giá vé ngủ chung với bố mẹ)

GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:

- Vận chuyển: Xe DL đời mới, máy lạnh.
- Lưu trú: Khách sạn 2* đầy đủ tiện nghi. (Từ 2 –  4 khách/phòng)
             + Tại Nha Trang:Nha Trang Beach, Thế Giới, Dream, Rainbow…
             + Tại Đà Lạt: Hàng Không, Bông Hồng, Ánh Dương…
                     (hoặc những khách sạn tương đương).
- Ăn uống:
             + Bữa chính: 07 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 50.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm)
             + Bữa sáng:  04 bữa: phở, bún, hủ tíu… có café, giải khát.
             + Bữa khuya: 01 bữa: cháo hải sản
- Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp
- HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Khăn lạnh, nước suối (Aquafina) chai 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế
- Tặng đoàn:Hình lưu niệm.

GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:
- Thuế VAT
- Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình

ABC TRAVEL – LỮ HÀNH CHUYÊN NGHIỆP !
ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM

ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909.778.227

Yahoo: tancuongtravel

E.Mail: tancuongtravel@gmail.com

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

Úp!!!!!.....úp

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

Chuyên tổ chức tour giá rẻ cho các cơ quan, các cty... Call: 0909 778 227

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

chuyên tổ chức tour khách đoàn với số lượng lớn, giá cực rẻ! Call: 0909 778 227

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

Chuyên tổ chức tour giá rẻ cho các cơ quan, các cty... Call: 0909 778 227  :hehe:

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp......................

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp...............top

----------

